# First Week Vaping



## The_Dude (7/11/14)

Hi Guys, Just made the decision to switch over to the e-cigarette, had it 5 days and it seems to be going quite well, I am enjoying it and I have smoked about 3 cigarettes since I bought it.

Just have some questions.

1. Is it a good idea to stick to tobacco flavour at first, while I am still coming of the cigarettes, or should I go straight into experimenting with flavours, I am just a bit worried that if I go straight into flavours it is going to feel very different to smoking and I might start smoking as well.

2. I am not sure if I am vaping too much, as obviously I am used to cigarettes ending and that is it until the next one. Is this a normal feeling too have when first starting.

3. I am almost certain this is not true, but I have heard people say that e-liquids contain formaldahyde, or produce it and some dangerous chemicals. As I said I am certain this is not true, but does someone know where this whole thing started?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/14)

Congrats on starting vaping 

1. i started with tobacco flav on day 1, that evening moved over to walermelon and then tried a friends twisp flavours. i got hooked on the sweeter flavours and have never gone back to tobacco. its all your personal preference. i would recommend you rather stick to a higher mg nicotine value and experiment and try diff flavours till you find what you like.

2. thats rather difficult to say, when you first start you kinda vape alot more, its hard for the vape to "hit that spot" like a cigarette would but with each day you find the cravings going away and you vape patterns kinda normalise. 

3. i think its a conspiracy created by the cigarette companies because of the millions they are now losing in revenue (kinda like the clamp down on illegal cigarettes) in terms of chemicals created there isnt much research yet on whats produced once you vape but the e-liquids from reputable vendors are all safe to use, check what the vendors have to offer and MY ADVISE IS TO STAY AWAY FROM FAKE CHINESE LIQUA... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/11/14)

The_Dude said:


> Hi Guys, Just made the decision to switch over to the e-cigarette, had it 5 days and it seems to be going quite well, I am enjoying it and I have smoked about 3 cigarettes since I bought it.
> 
> Just have some questions.
> 
> ...



1: Generally accepted as YES. It helps to stay with something familiar for a while. You will know of your own accord when to start moving over to different flavours.

2: Not sure. Didn't really have that effect on me. Then again - different folks need different strokes!

3: Fearmongering by the media. When you were smoking, you were inhaling 3000 times the quantity of these chemicals you are now fearful about.
This however is not a good reason.
But, with recent PROPER testing done on precisely that topic, it was found that these chemicals were only present in extremely small trace amounts.
Furthermore, another study/test found that around the same amount is present in natural human breath anyway.
Bottomline: Vaping is around a million times better than smoking. Yes there are some potentially harmful chemicals in certain liquids at trace levels. Yes you can cause problems when chemical disintegration takes place (around 600 degrees Fahrenheit will actively produce formaldehyde from glycerine).

REALISTICALLY: use good juice by reputable manufacturers, and use them safely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

Hi and welcome @The_Dude 

1. I found that I could only let go of the cigarettes when I started experimenting with flavours other than "tobacco". Everyone is different in this regard, experiment and see what _you _prefer.

2. There is a bit of a learning curve here, again you will have to try different strength liquids. You will find that you're vaping more often with lower nic juices to get your "fix" so the trick is to find the right level for you. If you feel that to are constantly craving your e-cig then you should move to a higher nic level.

3. pffff

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## hands (7/11/14)

1 experiment and find your all day vape
2 vape as much as you need to stay of smoking
3 http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/health-matters.60/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

@The_Dude well done on making the change. the experience is different for everyone. i couldn't handle tobacco flavours at all. still can't. exec;t for vm4 which is very very slight tobacco. i preferred the sweet flavors at first. best is to experiment with flavors and find what works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

I also found it better to not go with the tobacco...sort of a clean break from smoking. And it worked out well cause I stopped smoking the instant I started vaping (vanilla and menthol flavours)...3+ months and haven't looked back 

I don't think it can be stressed enough, unlike smoking there is no "one way" to do it. At first you will crave the cigarettes (even if it is just mentally), but gradually over time that craving lessens and then disappears. One motivational factor (at least for me) was paying attention to the immediate health benefits from vaping exclusively - when you wake up one morning and don't cough at all it all becomes clear.

Experiment, and have fun...regardless of your personal journey, it IS a possitive change and I'm sure you'll grow to love vaping as much as the rest of the cloudheads on this forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/14)

Welcome @The_Dude and congrats on the determination to do the switch.

This 'journey' is different for everyone. Some drop cigs straight away and vape on, others become dual users for a while before making a total switch to vaping and some even continue the dual use but with much less smoking than before. If you feel like having a stinkie, do it & don't feel guilty. Whatever you do, just carry on with the vaping and that will increase your chance to easily switch just to vaping later on without much effort or willpower. I double clutched for about 4 months and have totally switched for about a month now. The important thing was that from a pack a day I suddenly averaged a pack a week.

The 'perfect' tobacco flavor does not exist. If someone manages to truly replicate an e-juice for all our brand of cigs, it might just put us off vaping totally. I started on Twisp with their Tobacco #1, and it was quite enjoyable initially but it just got too much after a while.
What I would suggest is to go to a vape shop that has a lounge and tasters where you can try the various flavors available. This is probably the best way to pick a flavor that you enjoy or are comfortable with, and will also increase your chance of successfully switching.

I'm not sure, but the guys at Vape MOB in Cape Town likely have some testers available. It looks like they are open till 4PM on Saturdays too. Best is to call and check with them.

When to gauge that you had enough or should stop is always a problem. I used to 'time' myself with other smokers at work, but now i just take a few drags & I'm done. In the car I almost chain-vape all the way if traffic is slow, so it varies. Unlike ciggies, I don't get jittery if I cannot vape for a while and that seems to be true for most vapers on the forum. 
Nicotine absorption from vaping is slower than ciggies and you also won't get the same sense of immediate satisfaction like you do with lighting up.

As mentioned by others, browse through the Health Matters section, there is plenty of info for you to make up your own mind.

Shout if there are any concerns or questions, there are some super people on the forum that's always willing to assist.
Being in Cape Town, you are quite fortunate to have a large community of fellow vapers right on your doorstep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Dude (8/11/14)

Wow thanks guys, that was really informative. Good to see there is a healthy community behind this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Dude (8/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @The_Dude and congrats on the determination to do the switch.
> 
> This 'journey' is different for everyone. Some drop cigs straight away and vape on, others become dual users for a while before making a total switch to vaping and some even continue the dual use but with much less smoking than before. If you feel like having a stinkie, do it & don't feel guilty. Whatever you do, just carry on with the vaping and that will increase your chance to easily switch just to vaping later on without much effort or willpower. I double clutched for about 4 months and have totally switched for about a month now. The important thing was that from a pack a day I suddenly averaged a pack a week.
> 
> ...


Yes, the vaping in traffic. I am the same, I will chain vape all the way. haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Congrats on your switch to vaping @The_Dude !
Advice above I would say is top notch

Dont worry how much you vape, you will get into it and discover your rhythym over time
Sometimes I chain vape on a lighter setup and sometimes I have less frequent vapes on a stronger setup
I like both

Experiment with the flavours and most importantly, enjoy it!

Many world leading researchers feel that vaping is much safer than smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------

